

Shady sales tactics some Ecommerce sites are using - OnyeaboAduba
http://www.businessinsider.com/vip-subscription-ecommerce-sites-2013-8

======
OnyeaboAduba
I read earlier this week that JustFab merged with Shoedazzle thought they
where doing really well sad to see the majority of there revenue are coming
from this type of tactic.

